# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  نصيحة جدية اذا وصلتلك رسالة تحت عنوان زواج بحرينية لا تفتحها

## أميرة قوس النصر

*نصيحة جدية : اذا وصلتك رسالة تحت عنوان زواج بحرينية لا تفتحها*


*إذا وصلك e-mail تحت عنوان «زواج بحرينيّة»، لا تفتحه. ولا تغرنّك كلمة زواج، فالمضمون لا يحمل شيئاً له علاقة بالزواج! «زواج بحرينيّة» هو مجرّد اسم فيروس يضرب جهاز الكمبيوتر، وقد صنّفته شركة «مايكروسوفت» العالميّة بأنه «الأشد ضرراً على الإطلاق»! فالفيروس الأخطر الذي أعلنت عنه(CNN) قادر على «سرقة» الصور وكل ما يخزّن في جهاز الكمبيوتر، فيحرق القرص الصلب C داخل هذا الجهاز ويخربه إلى الأبد، فينعدم إمكان إصلاحه من جديد.وإذا وصلك e-mail «عرس بحرينية»، فلا تفتحه أيضا وإلا سوف تسرق منك كلمة المرور أو password، ولا تفتح أبداً أيّ رسالة بريد إلكتروني تحتوي على ملف مرفق عنوانه Invitation، بغض النظر عمن أرسل لك الرسالة، لأن الرسالة قد تصل من شخص لديه عنوانك الإلكتروني، وقد يكون معروفاً لديك، بل أغلق على الفور جهاز الكمبيوتر.*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة مها على المعلومة ون شاء الله راح انفذها  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا مها للمعلومة والتحذير ...

وإن شاء الله إني رح أفتحة والي بده يصير يصير ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

وصدقيني بالتحذير وبدونه ما كنت رح افتح الرسالة!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

زواج البحرينية ما وصلني يا مها ...!!!

بالك متى بوصلني ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكرا
> 
> وصدقيني بالتحذير وبدونه ما كنت رح افتح الرسالة!!


ولا انا يا قرابه

----------


## MR.X

*

يعطيكي العافية ومشكورة على معلومتك المفيدة.*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  مشكوره مها طيب اذا وصلني زواج لبنانيه شو اعمل؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مشكوره مها طيب اذا وصلني زواج لبنانيه شو اعمل؟؟


اتوكل على الله واتجوز

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اتوكل على الله واتجوز


يالله الكل معزوم على احلا انفجار باللبنان الجمعه الجاي :Db465236ff:  ولا تنسو الاطفال اهم اشي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يالله الكل معزوم على احلا انفجار باللبنان الجمعه الجاي ولا تنسو الاطفال اهم اشي


لعاد وصيلنا معك على عروس لبنانيه مثل البسينه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبروووك يا قرايب!!

ولا تنسونا :SnipeR (51):

----------


## روالاميرةرو

الله يعطيك العافية
وانشالله الكل بيتزوج وما حدا بيضل اعزب
قولو امين
 :SnipeR (37): 

 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## وسام المصري

اه انشا الله تعالى ما بنفتحها

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكورة على مواضيعك الرائعه والمفيده

----------


## وردة الأمل

شكرا على التنبيه  :Bl (7):

----------

